# Hollandaise



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Well, who does not like this sauce? My wife and I both enjoy it very much. I have tweaked the original recipe here and there and hopefully made it healthier for us.

Now, I have tried googleing, reading, and casually asking among friends, and I generally do not find the answer I am after. In fact, I have not had an answer yet.

So, for those that are newbies I will restate the base recipe for this sauce, and then ask my question.

Reduction

Vinegar
White wine (un-oaked)
Peppercorns
Bay leaf
cyan
salt

Mix and reduce au sec, add back water to desired volume.

Sauce

Egg yokes
Clarified butter (warm)

Finish

lemon
tobasco

Add reduction to yokes and whisk over bain marie until soft peaks form, then off heat and add butter slowly while constantly whisking to form sauce. Finish with lemon and tobasco.

No quantities, I don't personally measure anything when I make this sauce. There are standard volumes, and those are easily looked up (but, if I remember correctly it's 2 oz reduction to 6 oz yolk and 1 pound clarified butter).

Now, my question is this. Other than this standard recipe, what variations are there to the reduction or the finishing to transform this sauce? What other named sauces are there? I have found only two or so other sauces that are based on this recipe, but otherwise nothing.

My personal variations (for which I have no names, and I am unaware of any as well).

I use curry powder in my wine/vinagar reductionand serve this curry hollandaise over basmati rice.

I have used jalapeno peppers (and chipotle peppers) and red wine in the reduction and made a really spicy dark sauce and served it over jerked pork on rice.

I have tryed making a light mustard flavoured sauce for over cooked ham (not with a satisfying amount of success yet).


----------



## hele (Nov 15, 2004)

Ciao KeeperOfTheGood! huhuh what a ihana name!
I´m lost not found, so will you please help me.I realy Dont know how these sites working. Most of the time wonderfull Server do not recocnize me. So I have tryed to contact server but its not available. You are the ounly one where I have contact with, or at least I believed so. Would you friendly tell me WHY I´m reject? If you have ability to do so.
With regards Hele


----------



## lifer (Aug 19, 2004)

working breakfast almost 10 years going thru 6 or 7 liters a day we have come up with a few and there are also a couple named ones i know of
Maltese - add orange juice concentrate
Choron - add tomato paste
Chantilly - fold in whipped cream
Bearnaise - everyone knows

we've tried adding Sambal Oelek
fresh dill
cilantro and lime
champagne

i usually clarify 1 pound of butter for every 3 egg yolks and add 1/2 oz. lemon
1/2 oz water to the yolks(too lazy for reduction) also i use tabasco and worchester and pepper.

ever thought of trying any other kinds of eggs?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Thanks.

The only other egg I have used was for our graduation dinner at school. We did mini-eggs bennedict with little rounds from french bread, proscuto, poached quails egg, hollandaise. Those were very well enjoyed. The only other eggs I have seen sold locally are ducks eggs, and I have yet to try these.

Of the named ones you listed I have done:

_ Maltese - add orange juice concentrate _(I have used fresh squeesed blood orange juice, and garnish with slices of blood oranges)_
Choron - add tomato paste _(Tried this once, broke nearly every time, didn't care for the taste)_
Chantilly - fold in whipped cream _(A lot of work, and not a lot of flavour difference)
Bearnaise - everyone knows (I have yet to try this one)


----------

